# How to download the latest ADB/Fastboot binaries without the sdk?



## Theshawty (Oct 4, 2012)

I want to download the latest possible ADB/Fastboot binaries because a little bird whispered in my ear that the Asus USB ID's have been added so -i 0x0b05 isn't needed when using fastboot on the TF201. 

Anyways, I do NOT use the "android-sdk" nor have I ever downloaded it. I simply used a tool called knives and forks which put the binaries in system32/syswow64 and then somehow symlinked them to always respond when typing "adb" in CMD regardless of where i start the CMD. I don't need to cd to an android-sdk folder (I don't even have one, derp)

So how can I update to the latest binaries WITHOUT downloading the sdk?


----------



## shabbypenguin (Oct 12, 2012)

removed


----------



## Theshawty (Oct 12, 2012)

shabbypenguin said:


> while not the most ideal answer, i work on a lot of low end devices and in an effort to keep it simple for em i bundle up the binaries needed for most devices. normally i have adb for all 3 platforms and fastboot for all three. ive yet to update the mac and linux binaries but my zip does have the latest windows adb/fastboot
> 
> www.Shabbypenguin.com/OUDstuff/Tools/ADB-Tools.zip

Click to collapse



Much obliged!


----------



## thenexxuz (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you! You just saved me from a 2-3hr download tethered to my phone!


----------



## dsymbol (Aug 13, 2013)

shabbypenguin said:


> while not the most ideal answer, i work on a lot of low end devices and in an effort to keep it simple for em i bundle up the binaries needed for most devices. normally i have adb for all 3 platforms and fastboot for all three. ive yet to update the mac and linux binaries but my zip does have the latest windows adb/fastboot
> 
> www.Shabbypenguin.com/OUDstuff/Tools/ADB-Tools.zip

Click to collapse



I've been frustrated with error: device offline.
My SDK manager is still downloading stuff & I found this thread.
Latest adb helps!!!
Thank you so much.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Aug 13, 2013)

dsymbol said:


> I've been frustrated with error: device offline.
> My SDK manager is still downloading stuff & I found this thread.
> Latest adb helps!!!
> Thank you so much.

Click to collapse



that zip is old, instead http://androidforums.com/faqs/443072-adb-guide-updated-2013-05-21-a.html#post5389081

use teh attached file there. chances are the device offline is due to outdated adb and a 4.2 device.


----------



## dsymbol (Aug 13, 2013)

shabbypenguin said:


> that zip is old, instead http://androidforums.com/faqs/443072-adb-guide-updated-2013-05-21-a.html#post5389081
> 
> use teh attached file there. chances are the device offline is due to outdated adb and a 4.2 device.

Click to collapse



you're absolutely correct.
i've updated to 4.3 & run into device offline problem.
Your adb 1.0.31 helps. in less than 5 mins, while i've been sitting here for 3 hours waiting for the SDK manager to update files.


----------



## boffti (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for this!


----------

